# Ipamorelin



## Trodat (Nov 14, 2015)

So it's been a long road leading up to this post - which in fact may not have happened had it not been for a chance meeting with a lecturer friend of mine (I digress). My motivation for this is simple - with old age and training (mostly Judo and BJJ now) am I constantly facing aches and pains that at times almost keep me out the gym. So I look at supplementing myself in other ways. The initial thought was to use test cyp @ 250 mg per week and see how that worked. Being the kind of person I am I did some pre cycle checks and found my test levels to be quite high (IMO) for my age (744 ng/dl). So I didn't really want to mess about with that as it seems my endocrine system is working quite well atm. I then starting looking at HGH and was close (in fact had the product in hand) to buying some hypertropin (100ui) but the cost, packaging and everything else didn't seem right.

As I said above, I was chatting with a friend who asked if I had looked at peptides (yes I was aware of them) but I had never considered them, in fact I classed them in the same category as the natural test booster tablets you can buy. I did some research and found some pretty credible papers that actually supported the claims. I DONT want to get big, I DONT really want to be ripped - but I do want to be able to recover and carry on training at my current intensity.

FINALLY - after reading through a plithero of information, Ipamorelin seems to be the best fit for me, I like the reduced side effects it offers and that it does increase GH (granted not as much as the others). BUT is this OK to take alone? Do I have to supplement it with anything else, or will this alone (90mg per day) to achieve what I want = increase GH

Thanks for reading - granted it was long winded but wanted to get everything out there so who ever has the knowledge can either shoot me down or give me some confidence in my impending decision.

Oh lastly (promise) I was looking at using purepeptides - they any good?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

I am currently running Ipam + mod GRF , however, this is alongside low dose HGH (HGH m/w/f, peps tu/th/sa). I have never used any other GHRP so cannot tell you whether other GHRP's are better or not. I run it at saturation dose 3 times a day on tu/th/sa and I am happy with the results and feeling of well being it is giving me, especially after the quality of sleep Ipam + mod GRF gives me. My stubborn fat around injection sites also seems to be diminishing at a faster rate than with just HGH alone, but I do ensure that I do fasted cardio after Ipam injection first thing in the morning which seems to be working great.

Like any supplement, do some more research on it before taking the plunge to ensure that you are fully aware of exactly what you can expect from it and any possible adverse effects or risks involved.

Pscarb has written an incredibly informative post on his website about peptides and it has been linked to in a sticky at the top of this thread. Read it, and I'm sure you will find it as useful as I did.

Look further down the posts in this section and you will see links to a comparison of peptide brands, again, written by the very knowledgeable and experienced Pscarb, so have a read of that.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

90mg per day of just ipamorelin isn't going to do a whole lot of anything tbh, run it with mod grf 1-29 at the same dose and then sure you'll get a bit of something. Run them both at 100mg 3-4x per day and then you're really getting something, equal to 3.5ius+ of hgh.


----------



## Trodat (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies - I don't want to be getting more than 2ui HGH hence me thinking a single peptide would be enough.

I will have a look at Pscarb website and see what other information I can digest - thanks again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Let's clear a few things up

you won't get to big or shredded by just taking a peptides......

if you stack a GHRP (2, 6 & IPAM) with a GHRH (mod GRF, CJC1295) and they are clinical grade the upper limit per combined injection would give a pulse of natural GH around the 1.13iu mark, a GHRP like IPAM on its own will release some GH but it will. E very little.........

just to add IPAM gives the same release as GHRP6 just without any rise in prolactin or cortisol and no increase in appetite


----------



## Trodat (Nov 14, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Let's clear a few things up
> 
> you won't get to big or shredded by just taking a peptides......
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply @Pscarb

My reference to size was the reason I don't want to touch AAS etc, hence going down the HGH route. So in essence a pairing is pretty much a must? My main worry is the prolactin/cortisol increase hence the Ipam leaning. I have heard some bad side's of CJC1295 however I would probably run no more than 100mg daily of each (which I imagine is probably going to reduce the chances of sides dramatically?).

Lastly, my source was going to be purepeptideuk.com or uk-peptides.com - could you recommend?

Really appreciate your reply and guidance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what sides are you referring to concerning CJC1295? and are you speaking of CJC1295 DAC or without Dac? 2 different actions but then use Mod GRF instead as CJC is an altered version of Mod GRF anyway....


----------

